
This Waifu Does Not Exist - hardmaru
http://www.thiswaifudoesnotexist.net
======
rebuilder
How much porn was in the dataset? The generated faces seem to have a tendency
to have white goo arond the mouth...

~~~
gwern
~9%. (I didn't think it would be much of a problem since they'd be cropped
down and anyway, all my previous GANs sucked too much to care about fine
details.)

~~~
SergeAx
Was this pun intended?)

~~~
gwern
It is an occupational hazard.

------
gwern
Note that if you don't like that interface, there's another, for those made of
sterner stuff: [https://www.obormot.net/demos/these-waifus-do-not-
exist.html](https://www.obormot.net/demos/these-waifus-do-not-exist.html)

------
vilhelm_s
Another cool demonstration: training on a particular character tag, so you can
e.g. sample from the space of possible Asukas.
[https://twitter.com/gwern/status/1094728538396205057](https://twitter.com/gwern/status/1094728538396205057)

------
Mirioron
I imagine that tools such as this will be invaluable for game developers of
the future.

------
kuss
I'm new to this how "This X Does Not Exist" thing ("This Person Does Not
Exist" in seems especially impressive). It seems like this images are
generated through some Machine Learning Magic(TM), but could anyone here give
a rundown of how it all actually works? These all seem freaky good for
something generated by a computer.

~~~
GolDDranks
They are generated by Generative Adversarial Networks.

Have you heard about convolutional networks? They are neural networks that are
especially well-suited for problems that have spatial structure (such as 2D
images) and translational invariance (a face is a face, no matter of its
coordinates in the picture).

Generative Adversarial Networks, or GANs for short is an architecture that
arranges an image-generating network and fake-detecting network in a
competitive situation. That makes them co-evolve towards generating pictures
that are harder and harder to distinguish from the real ones.

~~~
kuss
Wow, that's really interesting! I've heard a bit about convolutional networks,
but I've never heard of pitting two systems against each other like that.
Thanks for taking the time to write that out.

------
gwern
For considerably extra lulz, I have added GPT-2 text snippets with an anime
plot prime.

~~~
Lt_Riza_Hawkeye
They are absolutely hilarious:
[http://0x0.st/zoT2.png](http://0x0.st/zoT2.png)

------
nurettin
Some of these generated images look oddly male, or at least gender-unspecific,
with their longer faces, eye-nose distances and wider chins. Mixing lots of
female drawings inside a gann apparently doesn't result in females in every
case.

~~~
dkarl
It has some hiccups beyond gender. For example:
[https://imgur.com/a/d3SfrnQ](https://imgur.com/a/d3SfrnQ)

~~~
TeMPOraL
It looks like a bug alright, but then again... it's not something I wouldn't
expect to see in actual anime :).

------
jumpman500
This is hilarious and awesome.

------
krackers
The size of the generated images seems to vary. Any idea what might be the
cause of this?

~~~
gwern
I am about halfway through upscaling them from 512px to 1024px with waifu2x.

------
cm2012
Neat twist on the other website.

